

Launched a service around automation for AWS tasks. Would love your feedback - icecommander
https://www.finally.io

======
abcd_f
Selecting anything from yellow droplist yields gigantic "PLEASE SIGN-UP TO
PROCEED" popup that cannot be dismissed. Selected item is not getting
selected, all other droplists are either disabled or obscured by the POPUP.

This is how you drive people _off_ your website, not get them interested
enough to sign-up for a trial account :)

~~~
icecommander
We can't populate those other dropdowns at that time because they're based on
real values. Here's what a filled-in set looks like:
[http://i.imgur.com/tMLtncD.png](http://i.imgur.com/tMLtncD.png)

~~~
rpedela
Well then I would recommend a video or screenshot instead, or just populate
with fake data. I personally just wanted to see what the possible values could
be.

I know the service is new so I am giving you the benefit of the doubt. But if
I came to your website from Google or a news article, I would be immediately
turned off by that giant sign-up popup.

~~~
icecommander
Thanks, we're going to address this in the next release.

~~~
rpedela
No problem. I do see the service being useful and I think it has potential.

------
throaway154
Product seems useful.

However, as someone who has launched multiple products with the aim of
improving on something inside AWS (some successful, some not), I want to warn
you about pursuing this type of AWS-centric business model.

I can tell you from experience that if you start to see traction, AWS will not
hesitate to rip it off and incorporate it into their console. A quick Google
search will show a rich history of treating their "partners" in this fashion.

Be careful, and good luck!

------
aaronpk
Is this creating autoscale groups and such on my behalf? Or is the automation
being done by a service in finally.io?

~~~
icecommander
Right now the automation is done by a service (no autoscaling groups are
created on your behalf). Do you have triggers in mind that you would like to
create autoscaling groups for you?

~~~
aaronpk
No I mean that AWS provides a lot of this sort of automation internally, for
example by configuring autoscale groups to respond to various cloudwatch
metrics. I was wondering if finally.io is a UI layer on top of the existing
AWS tools.

~~~
icecommander
Our initial set of automation rules consists of things that are not readily
doable with autoscaling. We do use the AWS APIs but I wouldn't consider what
we do to be a UI layer. We automate things that are currently hard or
impossible to do with the AWS console. A great example of this is scaling RDS
storage or DynamoDB capacity based on actual use (and not just as a one-off
operation).

